# SIM card for Vancouver Canada



## HudsHut (Jun 26, 2015)

Looking for tips on getting a SIM card for my unlocked iphone while in Vancouver this summer.
Suggestions, anyone?


----------



## qb_bc (Jun 27, 2015)

You haven't provided enough information for a good answer. 
- how long
- text only,  voice and text,  voice,  text and data
- how much use for each
- Canada calling or calling to the US

Mobile rates in Canada are high. You will be looking at prepaid as you don't have a Canadian address and credit card (same issue for Canadians when they visit the US). Data is especially costly. 


You can check the plans. The two providers you will want to look at are Koodo and Fido. 

Check out what your provider offers. It may make more sense to buy a travel pack from your US provider. 

Prepaid Sim cards are available in most stores,  eg. Walmart. They will cost $20 -  25, but will come with a credit of about $20.


----------



## qb_bc (Jun 27, 2015)

Double reply.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 29, 2015)

We travel to BC for a week or two each year. Use WiFi for data not our phones  and just pay the extra for our phones ~$0.50/ minute


----------



## Velo (Jul 5, 2015)

*Low cost Cdn sim*

Take a look at the 7/11 "Speakout" sim cards,  if you only are a light user it's the lowest cost for prepaid, plus, has a 12 month expiry.


----------



## Velo (Jul 10, 2015)

*Re; Sim for Canada*

If you use lots of data then look at Wind mobile.


----------



## Velo (Jul 10, 2015)

As of today,looks like "T Mobile" offers everything you'll ever need.


----------



## HudsHut (Aug 5, 2015)

We will be in Vancouver 9 days.

I was uncertain of T-Mobile's coverage, so did not choose that route. will use wifi when possible, but would like to have access to a data plan. Very few calls.

I think the 7/11 speakout is my best bet. Thank you.


----------

